# Happy Birthday M-I-N-D-Y



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

[CAPOTESMOM].....






Trish


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I don't know how you guys keep up with all the birthdays, but Happy birthday Trish and Mindy. 
BTW--my birthday is in May so I hope you are around to celebrate. 

Mindy--did you do anything special?

We know that Trish has fabulous nails.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

ahaha..thank you! 

We went down to a fairly swanky bar near dallas and had a few martini's after dinner at an ultra nice italian restaurant. All in all it wasn't my worst affair.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Mindy!!!!!! What a great video clip, Trish! Love it. *




























*Hey, I finally know your name. lol 
Best wishes! *


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

haha..I figured I should put that somewhere..everyone know's m'dogs name after all..


----------

